# wanut trees



## shroomspoter (Apr 14, 2015)

has any one ever found mushrooms in woods full of walnut trees


----------



## wizardscycle (Mar 29, 2014)

yep


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

they do not grow on walnut trees. The walnuts will be the last to leaf out so people think they are dead. In 50 years I have never found a morel around a walnut tree.


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

I also have never found a morel around a walnut tree. Matter of fact, they seem to avoid those areas like the plague. We have a lot of walnut, and there can be 5 dying elms around them, and still no mushrooms.


----------

